# Are Si dom/aux users more prone to synesthesia?



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Synesthesia is defined as


> Noun
> 
> 
> 
> The production of a sense impression relating to one sense or part of the body by stimulation of another sense or part of the body.


 (from google definitions)

For example: if a synesthete (someone with synesthesia) sees the letter "A", it immediatley triggers an association with the color purple. Not like, oh yeah I played with this purple A block as a kid, but like they literally cannot control it and it happens every single time they see the letter A, whether they want to or not.

Since Si is all about one's reactions to sensory data around them, and these reactions are so easily triggered that the user doesn't even realize they happen, would that make Si users (basically SJs) more prone to this? I know synesthesia has really nothing to do with MBTI since this is neurons overlapping or whatever, but in theory--it sounds like it could right? Am I just crazy? Okay...


----------



## nessarific (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think you're crazy!

I've studied a bit on synesthesia and honestly what you're saying does make sense.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

An interesting theory... Perhaps post this somewhere else, so it gets more attention. I'd like to see more responses. I will think and research more about this.


----------

